# Any opinions on Axminster's new evolution chuck?



## graduate_owner (30 Jan 2013)

Hi everyone,
I've been thinking to buy Axminster's Goliath chuck, but a few people have told me about problems with the key operation, which is a serrated key like on an electric drill. I'm told the square or hexagonal key, as on metal lathes, is far better. This is the type on the evolution chuck, so I'm thinking now to go that way even if it is £160.

Does anyone have any experience of the new evolution chuck? Or perhaps experience of problems with the K10 / Goliath chucks? I know there are other makes available but I have about £130 of Axminster vouchers as Christmas presents so I have to shop there for my chuck. Also it seems the jaws they do are quite competitevely priced.

Any opinions would be most helpful.

K


----------



## Spindle (30 Jan 2013)

Hi

At £160 plus whatever the cost of a set of jaws I think it's vastly overpriced - I'm sure there are better ways to spend £130 at Axminster.

Regards Mick


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2013)

I have and regularly use the 125mm Goliath chuck, due to it's open construction and exposed gear system it does benefit from an occasional clean-up with a stiff brush around the drive gear.
I would not say it is any more often than would be prudent with an enclosed square or hex key chuck needing the scrolls cleaned out.

There is no doubt that the new evolution chuck is very well engineered from an accuracy point of view and being a few millimetres larger diameter than a 'standard' 100mm chuck should prove a little more flexible when using Cole jaws etc.
Whether it's the chuck for your lathe will depend upon the clearance at the headstock and the rear fittings/locking arrangements you require to meet your particular needs and lathe. 
Variations on the original one pattern suits all design theme are appearing to accommodate some of the fitting problems, unfortunately like all things engineering, a bigger range of fittings with smaller market shares results in higher production costs.


----------



## =Adam= (30 Jan 2013)

I know this doesnt apply to the new Evo chuck but I have just phoned Axminster to return the clubman chuck that I ordered.

Overall I wasnt too impressed with the quality, it was good but now as good as I expected. In place of the clubman I am going to get the record g3 as I think that it offers better value for money, or alternatively I will get the fox fx4000 as it has the indexing plate on the back!

For the price point you are looking at then I would be considering the sorby patriot or the supernova 2. The supernova is £170 and comes with quite a few accessories!


----------



## xraymtb (30 Jan 2013)

I can recommend the Sorby Patriot for what it's worth if you are looking to spend that much. I've been really impressed with mine but the jaws are a bit pricey (although it should accept Record jaws)


----------



## gregmcateer (30 Jan 2013)

Dunno re the Axi - I have a Versachuck from Toolpost. Not sure how prices compare, but it is, as you'd expect, Versa-tile, as it seems to fit all the main brands of jaws.

HTH

Greg


----------



## Spindle (30 Jan 2013)

Hi

If you go here:

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/

and download the spring deals pdf you'll see the Record Supernova 2 with two sets of jaws for £150 or a G3 with three sets of jaws for £110

Regards Mick


----------



## =Adam= (30 Jan 2013)

They are very good prices! I would love a supernova 2! 

They are going for the same price on eBay too guys!


----------



## DUNK_WALES (30 Jan 2013)

I have a clubmen k10 and it's a good bit of kit it's well made and made in Axminster rather than china. The jaw options are good and you get the excellent Axminster customer service. I used to have a nova g3 and I prefer the Axminster chuck to be honest and it has locking grubs which is handy if you have reverse lathe (stops it flying off when in reverse) which my g3 didn't have as fas as the key is concerned all the chucks I have owned have used a toothed key and I have never had any problems 

Good luck choosing


----------



## Aden30mm (2 Feb 2013)

I have yet to receive my Evo chuck, but yesterday I received a letter from Axminister indicating that the chuck would be a week late, and they have sent me a £10 off my next purchase. Two positives, a letter explaining why and a token payment - Well done Axminister.

I'm hopeful that its a good chuck (spec looks good), and its manufactured here in UK which for me is an additional bonus. Wouldn’t it be great if woodworking machines could be manufactured here in UK again?


----------



## Martin10 (2 Feb 2013)

I bought a Jet lathe from Axminster - it came with a free K8 chuck. When I ordered the lathe I received a personal call telling me that they were really sorry but the K8 was out of stock, it would follow the Lathe as soon as possible but there was a risk it could be a few weeks. It arrived a few days later. The call made me feel good, the arrival even better. I wonder why more companies haven't worked out that these small details get them customer loyalty. 
I am no expert, but the chuck seems excellent to me.


----------



## woodyturner (3 Feb 2013)

If Axminster chucks are made in the UK in house at there own works why do you have to wait months for the next delivery at 12 a time which I was told by Axminster before Christmas


----------



## Hutzul (3 Feb 2013)

Spindle":2itkeg2b said:


> Hi
> 
> If you go here:
> 
> ...



Tyvm for the link Mick, downside is that Record charge a tenner for p+p (so G3 total = £120, whereas Peter Child have G3 at £110+£4.50 p+p, so total =£5.50 cheaper; for orders over £120 p+p is free. 

My wood turning is a hobby only so I am struggling to justify spending £115 on a G3, and the others are way over my budget. The cost of extra jaws for Patriot etc I think are expensive, so are not in my budget range either. I don't like the idea of the drill chuck type key on the G3 either, coming from an engineering background I prefer a square or hexagon chuck key, makes more sense to me.

I am still looking about for a G3 type chuck, and may still buy a G3 at Peter Child cos p+p is lots more attractive and I don't have an endless pot of cash.

Any more ideas you guys may have would be welcome. I have no ties with Peter Child tho his website is very informative imho.

Anyone here got a G3 and made their own jaws please ?


----------



## Hutzul (3 Feb 2013)

woodyturner":1c9jjyi5 said:


> If Axminster chucks are made in the UK in house at there own works why do you have to wait months for the next delivery at 12 a time which I was told by Axminster before Christmas


I'd guess it is because of the factories schedule of works, though in this day n age turnaround needs to be tighter, or people go elsewhere.


----------



## Spindle (3 Feb 2013)

Hi Hutzul

That price from Peter Child is really good 

If you are still looking for less expensive options have a look at the Dakota XT700 as sold by Rutlands:

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... -chuck-kit

It's a copy of the Record Supernova 2 and therefore has plenty of choice for future jaw sets - the down side is that it's currently out of stock by the looks of things.

Regards Mick


----------



## Hutzul (3 Feb 2013)

Spindle":1f3oqeyw said:


> Hi Hutzul
> 
> That price from Peter Child is really good
> 
> ...



Cheers Mick. Yep Rutlands Dakota is out of stock till March when I phoned last week. As I am in no rush I might still get Dakota, but nowts jumping out at me shouting buy me buy me. Summat will turn up.

Anyone made their own jaws ?


----------



## chipmunk (4 Feb 2013)

Hutzul":2800k6ia said:


> woodyturner":2800k6ia said:
> 
> 
> > If Axminster chucks are made in the UK in house at there own works why do you have to wait months for the next delivery at 12 a time which I was told by Axminster before Christmas
> ...



Well it looks to me as if Axminster have brought lots of their CNC manufacturing back in house quite recently, not just their Clubman and Evolution chucks, but jaws, jaw carriers, centres etc etc. I expect that these scheduling problems will be a problem until they find out roughly what demand for each of the products is likely to be - Naturally they won't want loads of stock on items that sell slowly and vice versa. 

But lets hope they do get a grip on this soon as in-house production has got to be a good thing, not just from a quality control point of view, but also from an environmental point of view. On the other hand, they will be able to respond quickly to demand which seems to be borne-out by some of the other comments.

Jon


----------

